
Hacker News Mandrill email followup - alexbilbie
https://medium.com/@losvedir/hacker-news-mandrill-email-followup-e8947d10186
======
flashm
I went for Sendgrid. Very happy with it so far, pricing is great as well.

Easy to use, easy to setup, sane configuration for things like domains and
DNS.

